# Jobseekers Benefit Allowance Holiday Query



## maedbh (12 Jan 2009)

My Husband was made redundant last July and has been on Jobseekers Benefit since.

The query i have is we are heading over to his parents in South Africa for a holiday in April and we will be away for 3 weeks. It is our understanding that you are entitled to 12 days holiday if approved by Social Welfare. Our question would be what happens about the extra week that we are away and how does that affect his entitlements.

We are concerened about his allowance being stopped altogther or losing back to education entitlements etc. We have been unable to find any help on the Social Welfare website regarding these queries and would appreciate any help that we could get.


----------



## bond-007 (12 Jan 2009)

Well for a start he won't get paid for the 3rd week. 

So long as the 3 weeks is approved by SW there will not be any issues.


----------



## Welfarite (12 Jan 2009)

Tou can claim 10 days Sw payments in any 12 month period as 'holiday' pay. Any period above that is not payable. You must apply in advance, 'sign' on the day prior to going adn again on the first day of return. Payment is then issued on that babsis. Get the form from your local officer.


----------



## maedbh (12 Jan 2009)

Thanks for that, certainly aware that payment for third week would be very unlikely. More concerned re the longer term implications taking more holidays than allowed etc. cheers.


----------



## sandrat (12 Jan 2009)

maybe he will have found a job by April?


----------



## maedbh (12 Jan 2009)

Fingers crossed, not a hint of anything so far...but things will pick up hopefully. thanks


----------



## keredern (12 Jan 2009)

Good luck with the search

If the non payment of the extra days causes undue hardship you may apply to the local Community Welfare Officer for an Exceptional Needs Payment...but you would need to be convincing and undergo a means test.

As long as you inform DSFA in adavnce there will not be any problems regarding future BTW entitlements, etc. The law only states payment is available for two weeks holidays in any 12 month period - not that you are not allowed to travel!!


----------



## sandrat (13 Jan 2009)

I doubt the cwo would give a payment if the person is able to afford a trip to south africa


----------



## Bronte (13 Jan 2009)

sandrat said:


> I doubt the cwo would give a payment if the person is able to afford a trip to south africa


 Maybe it was paid for before he lost his job, maybe his relations are paying for it.  Social welfare rules allow people to go on holiday.


----------



## gipimann (13 Jan 2009)

The CWO would most likely not make a payment in this case, as the claimant is outside the country - Supplementary Welfare Allowance can only be made to people residing in the state.

There is no provision for holidays with Supplementary Welfare Allowance.


----------



## bond-007 (13 Jan 2009)

None of their business who is paying for a holiday.


----------

